# Treats anyone?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I need to get a stock of training treats ready. Any brand preferable over another?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> I need to get a stock of training treats ready. Any brand preferable over another?


I started making microwave chicken-breast jerky this year. Loooove the ease and the product. 

Several forum members are doing this, too (I know from a series of PMs). Let me know if you want the simple directions.

I love these little Grizzly treats:
http://leerburg.com/869-2.htm

They have no junk in them, and they are small.

I buy these, too:
http://leerburg.com/1078.htm

And I have bought Charlee Bears (available many places, including Trader Joe's). They do contain grain, but they are very small.

Liver Biscotti are small too.

I don't get any of the Petsmart or vet-waiting-room treats, not just because they're mainly grain, but also because they are loaded with sugars and salt. Some have three forms of sugar.

I'm not phobic about the dogs eating the occasional sugary or salty thing, but I want training treats to be close enough to real food so I can count them into the daily meal intake and not be too miserly with them when I'm teaching something new.

I also like them to stand in for FST, which all the above do. They are also all easy to have handy, even in your pocket.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Well... I am all over making jerkey treats... Just lemme know how and I'll start today.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Well... I am all over making jerkey treats... Just lemme know how and I'll start today.
> 
> Thanks for the offer.


OK, go buy a large boneless skinless chicken breast (or what my daughter calls boneless boob, and a fellow training-club member calls bird-bosoms).

I will PM the extremely simple instructions. All you need is a sharp knife and a microwave.

A little of that fake Kraft parmesan cheese in the round green carton would be nice, too, but not essential.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Excellent! Can't wait. I suppose one could do any meat this way? Lean meat I seem to recall?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Excellent! Can't wait. I suppose one could do any meat this way? Lean meat I seem to recall?


Several forum members are making them, and I was warned away from chicken thighs and red meats because only the breast meat gave a product that was non-greasy enough to carry easily.

I often use that bait bag that Leerburg sells, and it's grease-proof, but I would still rather have a non-greasy treat to keep my hand cleaner and to allow for a few in my pocket sometimes.

I'm sure the other meats make a fine home chewy, though.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Right now I just use their kibble, my pups are so insanely food driven that as long as it looks like food and smells a little like food (or poop, but we won't go there) they'll go crazy for it. Feeding a raw diet here is too difficult so I just use their regular diet (Orijen or Raw Instinct kibble). Hotdogs are also kind of expensive here, but in Orlando I'd just buy big packs of hotdogs, for obedience and tracking.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I use Connies' recipe for the chicken and it's fantastic. I use it plain, my dog goes nuts for it even without garlic or parmesan. I buy frozen boneless skinless breasts that come in a big bag at the grocery store and spend an evening microing all of them. It's great for both tracking bait and treat rewards. I did try it with chicken thighs but it was too greasy & messy.

I use Zukes Mini Naturals if I'm traveling or if I run out of chicken jerky: http://www.petguys.com/-013423330240.html


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I use the Zukes Mini Nautrals also. They're very convenient, soft texture and small enough that a bag lasts quite awhile.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

I too like the Zukes mini naturals because they don't have to be refirigerated plus them come in a asst of flavors. They are my car backup (opps forgot to get hot dogs)

I primarily use the Natural balance (Turkey) again it doesn't have to be refigerated until you cut it up. It breaks into pieces easily, freezable, great for tracking, all of the good stuff.

when I need to kick it up, I use the staple hotdogs, cheese, last nights leftovers. And always a variety of each -- 

All of these thing I cut super small, so there is no chew time 
thge zukes are already small, but I do break them in half as I feed them.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> All of these thing I cut super small, so there is no chew time


 Yup! That's important!

I recommend Zukes mini naturals, diced up Natural Balance rolls, and cheese.

I use kibble when I'm feeding kibble. Right now my pup is on kibble and she works for every bite of food. 

I buy Old Mother Hubbard Bitz treats by the 20 lb case for my crazy man dog who swallows everything whole and for training clients. We fondly call then "corn-biscuits." They are corn free but still grain heavy.

My ultimate treat for Abby is canned chicken with mayo. The dog will literally do a somersault and handstand for a lick of it. 

Boiled organ meat cut up tiny is great, but I rarely have patience for that!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's another vote for the Zuke's mini naturals and Natural Balance rolls, cut into squares. The NB squares will last 2-4 days (depending on heat) before they start to get stanky. :lol:


----------

